

NSA Blackmailing Obama? - danenania
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6m1XbWOfVk

======
emhs
Blackmail is a worthwhile consideration. Considering how many politicians
today are dethroned by some scandal or another, any scandalous data captured
by the NSA would make for excellent leverage. Further, however, this simply
highlights again the need for a restructured communications layer atop the
internet capable of mixnet-style encryption. It's past time for there to be an
affordable and simple way to onboard large numbers of people into Tor, I2P,
Secushare, Bitmessage, and other such systems.

